# Textfeld mit Scrollbalken



## A-lux (31. Dezember 2004)

Hi, 
 Ich möchte ein kleines extra Textfeld mit einem Scrollbalken auf meiner homepage erstellen.
 Könntet ihr mir den passenden Code dazu posten?
 Grüße, Clark


----------



## Lord-Lance (31. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal bei Selfhtml rein. Such dort nach "TEXTAREA" ...


----------



## A-lux (31. Dezember 2004)

hi und danke für deinen tip,

 ich möchte eine fläche erstellen in der sich links befinden und die sich mit einem scrollbalken runterziehen lässt, sodass also immer nor ein teil der information/links sichtbar ist, da die scrollbare fläche relativ klein sein soll.
 ich denke dass ist eine andere sache , oder nicht?
 wäre nett wenn ich dazu hinweise kriege.
 gruß


----------



## hpvw (31. Dezember 2004)

Du nimmst ein <div>.
Mit css definierst Du die Höhe und Breite, dazu nimmst Du noch die Eigenschaft overflow:auto;
Wenn Du nun mehr Inhalt hast, als da rein passt, blendet der Browser Scrolleisten ein.


----------



## BammTz (1. März 2005)

allerdings funktioniert das in meinem Firefox nicht...
  ich hab mir dieses Tut angesehen und auch genau so umgesetzt. Im IE is das kein Problem, allerdings der FF verzerrt mir die komplette Tabelle, wenn der Text länger als die eigentliche Zelle ist.

  gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, das noch anders zu Lösen, oder hab ich einfyach ncoh was übersehen?

Edit: Okay.. hat sch grad alles aufgeklärt.. ich habe einfach vergessen die Höhe der Zelle zu deklarieren. Der FF ist da halt etwas genauer als der IE, der ja so eineiges an Code-Mumpitz durchgehen lässt. Also immer schön auf einen klaren Quellcode achten


----------

